# Hugo Boss Maxx watch strap needed



## JC79 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Hugo Boss Maxx (2004 I think) Aqua face and stainless steel bracelet. image below.

i need to find replacement links for this model (HB-1800) or a replacement strap.

If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them.

Thanks

http://www.watchtime.com/watch-database/hugo-boss/maxx-blue/steel/image


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

If you wanted to put it on a leather strap, you just need to buy one you like that fits between the watch's lugs (probably 20mm or 22mm) - there's thousands to choose from on ebay or have a look through the links directory on this forum.

For the bracelet link, it might be worth dropping Boss an email and seeing if they can provide spares. Failing that, you might have to look through ebay for a donor watch...


----------



## JC79 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for that. I've emailed mgi and am waiting for a reply - I'm after the metal bracelet so donor watch may be the way forward.

thanks.


----------

